

Chromium suddenly starts downloading a binary blob - michel-slm
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/648392/0eb4de9b12cfd3a0/

======
jhh
A blob (binary large object) is binary by definition, right? Seems like a
strange way to put it.

~~~
qnaal
it's called context- I'm not sure where people get the idea that acronyms
should be used gramatically 1:1 like the phrase that inspired them would be

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It is a context issue, but not quite as you say I think.

Blob only means binary large object in a database context. In every other
context it just means, well, blob, a chunk of stuff.

Wikipedia tells me that even in the database context, it was originally used
in this context, named after the Steve McQueen film and later backronymed to
mean basic, then binary, large object.

